# The Official Halloween Trick-or-treaters Head Count



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, we had probably 75 to 100. We just moved in a few weeks ago, and didn't know what to expect. I had an LED skeleton fogger on the porch, lighted bones, the BEWARE ROCK, a blowmold pumpkin, and a gravestone. They loved it. I was too generous early handing out 4 or 5 pieces of candy to the kids. Dug deep for pretzel bags and other snacks. Next year I'm putting up tables in the driveway and setting up a haunt. And buying more treats. After living on the mountain for the past 15 plus years and getting zero TOTers, what a drastic change. Welcome me to the ranks of Home Haunters!  It's official.

So how many?


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Well we had 640 pieces of candy. My wife handed out 1 per tot. so I would have to say 640 lol.


----------



## DayTek (Aug 20, 2005)

First ones didn't show up until about 6:15 this year. Got the last one's around 8:00 and it's almost 8:30 with no one since, so it's probably time to shut 'er down. Got almost 50 again this year, so I guess that's our norm now; We only got about 2 dozen the first couples years at our place, then we had 50 the last few years, but didn't know if it was because it was on a weekend or not.

Weather was great...Don't know how we get it nice every year, but it's always good for TOTing hour. Around 8C and cloudy with low wind. 

I hope everyone had a great Halloween, I love coming back to this forum every year.

Moving on to Christmas mode pretty much starting tomorrow...LOL. Join me at http://www.mymerrychristmas.com/forum/ for those of you who are Christmas junkies as well. 

All the best and see you next year!


----------



## dpolking (Oct 8, 2004)

This is our first year in the new place. Only had about 40 or 50...sigh...used to have a couple hundred. Still made a few very classic scares. They move up the drive way past Jason, Freddy, Michael. The mad doctor leers at them in the distance. They pass the reaper holding a very real scythe, then he moves toward them...screams...omg that one's alive!!!!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I can't believe the numbers some of you peeps get..that's just amazing..here in Canada we get a great number of TOT's but it depends on where you live...I got about 70 or 75 it was pretty good and better than last year..


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Welcome me to the ranks of Home Haunters!  It's official.


Well, welcome then! 

We also got somewhere between 75 and 100. 

And now I'm stressing out big time because there's only 365 days until Halloween 2012 - so much to do, I'm running behind!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> Well we had 640 pieces of candy. My wife handed out 1 per tot. so I would have to say 640 lol.


Sleeper, at first I thought, "Wow 640 tots?!" Then I saw you were from Philly and had to laugh. Sounds about right, I grew up in Philly; we used to go out with pillowcases and fill them.

Down here in Port St Lousy (Lucie) I had around 30 tots.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey you guys are lucky! Don't complain about only having 40 or 50. I only had 10-15 this year. This was still a better turn out than my first year in my last location (I had like 5 that year). I know this is my first year in my new home and the numbers are only going to go up. I saw a bunch of ToTs that never even made it to my place, but I know they all go to school together.
I still have no idea what to do with all the left over candy...


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah about 50% of the kids come from other neighbor hoods. This is the highest I have seen these numbers for here. I have been doing this for 3 years here and it seems 
every year the numbers get higher. It makes me very nervous for next year.


----------



## tk1055 (Oct 7, 2010)

Total of 15 here, which is an improvement of 1500 percent from last year!


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Had about 40 or so. Nearly ran out of candy! Once again, I am the 'cool' house  I love it. Reputation maintained! I will post pics later.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

We're west coast, so we're just getting started now. It's 6:20 and we've only had about 10, but the night is young. We've got just enough of a wind to blow the fog away, but everything else is fine and, for once, it's not raining!!

I'll try and post a final count at the end of the night.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

I bought 1000 pieces and gave out 2 per kid. Turned off the light at 9:00 after my 500th customer. Pooped...good night


----------



## Minakitty (Jul 29, 2011)

We kept a tally sheet this year, and the grand total is 57, about the same as last year. We're happy, considering we used to live in a place where there were none (impossible conditions). The parents of the first pair of the evening were from the only other heavily decorated house in the neighborhood, so we finally got to meet. 

We have plenty of leftover candy, as we're terrified of ever running out. My colleagues will reap the benefits. 

Just got four more latecomers! Total: 61.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

I had around 40, not bad  from what I have had in the past.


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

We had about 100. Im hoping that number will go up when word spreads about the full size candy bars.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

7:56 here at we've had approx 20. Haven't been keeping a close count


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

With the bad weather and no power in many areas we were down to the mid 300's. But overall with all considered I'm Happy.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Only had 8 or 9 TOTs before leaving to visit my parents for a while. Left a basket containing 50 fun-sized candy bars zip-tied to front door, but haven't counted it since we got back. Just eyeballing it, don't know that anyone else showed up, because it still seems almost full.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

We had abot 550. A bit down from last year but we had some light rain for awhile so this may have played a part. All in all a great night with lots of great scares and a lot of very nice compliments!


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

I'd say around 200+. Was a pretty good year.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Right around 200 for us. Up from about 150 last year.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Yikes...

I had to institute a queue line this year, and had a modest line at points in the evening. 654 total TOTs, but probably close to that many adults/parents just looking as well. Our previous best year was 550, and the last two years had been hovering around 500 (with rain).


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

3 times as many as last year.

VERY happy about it.


----------



## exiled (Oct 11, 2010)

*720 +*

720... Just to be different, I pass out juice box's. My budget is $100 ,for that I got 15 cases of 48 and ran out .


----------



## jctune (Nov 3, 2010)

900 pieces of candy handed out. One piece per ToT - and I discourage repeat visitors (I know - no fun).

Didn't keep a good count last year - estimate was between 700-900 so pretty consistent.


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

Including nieces and nephews we had 60, which is quite a few more than normal.


----------



## snake pliskin (Oct 21, 2011)

We had around 120 to 150 this year, however, they seemed to be sparatic, a few here and there, then big groups would come by which is good because I believe its safer to be in a large group then to go out alone. for the most part I would consider this year a success, the weather cooperated and the house looked awesome ( lots of complements ) which I will always accept. Well now to start formulating what to create for next year. hhhhmmmm?


----------



## Dr. Satan (Sep 23, 2011)

How do you guys keep track of the exact amount?


----------



## jctune (Nov 3, 2010)

Dr. Satan said:


> How do you guys keep track of the exact amount?


I know how much candy I bought and then how much I have left. Only buy bags of candy that indicate how many pieces are in the bag.


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

under 10... worse than last year


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

14..more than doubled from last year! I live near the top of a hill, and many never make it up!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow! We had about 250+ people come through tonight between 6pm and 8:30pm! I was amazed at how many there were, considering it's a Monday night. We had periods where there were 20-30 people just wandering the yard haunt. The free cider was a big hit, too. Went through 6 gallons at 3-4oz a serving.


----------



## DesertSasquatch2011 (Sep 28, 2011)

Had over 1000 TOTs. Best haunt this year, will gather all pics and post them later on. 2011 was a good year it came all together.


----------



## guitarist155 (Sep 25, 2007)

we had around 100, reputation far exceeded this year, the whole haunt went perfectly and not a single part of the system went down.. most of ours were 14-17yo and we had them actually scared.. air cannon got a few select words too  must say.. my mojo is back..


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

All the over 500 tots I am so jealous! I would love love love to have that many...sigh.. I had exactly 198.. I kept hoping two more would come just so I could say 200 but I dididnt count the parents so I will say 200 considering alot of them mingled more then the tots.


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

Last year we had almost 30...this year we quit couting at 125..I had to make a cady run cause I had no idea we would get soooo many.. guess the flyers worked... not sure who enjoyed it more the tots or the parents...I wana do it again next week..lol


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I have been here 15 years and never have been able to top 50 but tonight I got 75 or more. I didn't plan on that and was mad that my regulars didn't get the good stuff cause I was running low. I could tell there were people spreading the word about the can pops/chips because carloads were showing up. We also had many teens which has never happened. Next year back to crappy candy


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

About 150-200.

Went though 6 bags of candy


----------



## deadboy (Sep 25, 2010)

In the last four years there has been ONE group of ToTs to come to the house. This year I put out some simple Pumpkins that survived the Halloween Party. Put out some colored bulbs, tossed together a quick scarecrow, and shot some rubber-cement cobwebs. All-the-while praying for at least one ToT to show.

I was pleasantly surprised to have seven groups, about four to seven ToTs in each! Quite a few kids mentioned how tired they were from trudging up our hill, in return I allowed them a fistful of candy.


----------



## deadboy (Sep 25, 2010)

Jack Reaper said:


> 14..more than doubled from last year! I live near the top of a hill, and many never make it up!


Have the same problem here. The neighbors are also elderly, and quite a few forgot Halloween was tonight. None had any kind of decorations. Mine must have seemed like a beacon of hope to any that hiked up and gave this quiet, old street some excitement.


----------



## Ravenfell Manor (Oct 2, 2011)

We probably got close to 300 kids I think. But there were a lot of adults just wandering the haunt at times. 

I look like hell, I feel like hell, and it was so completely, utterly, indescribably, worth it. It was so much better than last year. When your yard gets crowded because groups of people are getting photo ops with their kids and one of your props, it just gives you a nice warm feeling that not even the chill brisk autumn air can't steal away. I can not wait to post pics and vid of this year. Thank you Halloweenforums.com and all of you wonderful members. Though we had most of our planning done before joining, your shared experiences and ideas helped us to really sharpen the image we were trying to create. 
Happy Halloween. Well 6 minutes late. But Halloween 2012 is just around the corner. lol


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

450 here, and had to close up a tad early because we ran out. Seriously, giant pixie stix are the way to go - half the cost of full-size candy bars, and nothing beats the "WOW" look on a kid's face when he sees what we're giving out...
Last year we had 440 and I had to make an emergency candy run (which I HATE). Next year we'll buy 500 or 550 pieces, since Smart & Final allows you to return the unopened boxes.


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

Ravenfell Manor said:


> When your yard gets crowded because groups of people are getting photo ops with their kids and one of your props, it just gives you a nice warm feeling that not even the chill brisk autumn air can steal away.


Amen to that!


----------



## Flynn Manor (May 17, 2009)

Usually get between 160 and 200 TOTs, and event though we had a steady light rain most of the evening, still finished with 151 TOTs.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

About 60 ToTs mostly in groups of about 4. Had a group of teens with good costumes come through--the kid in the popcorn outfit was a riot.


----------



## zandiver (Sep 13, 2010)

This was by far the best year I have had. I don't know how many ToT's I had, but the comments were great. I think next year I'm going to set up a photo op area. I think it will be safer for my props and toters. I had many starting around noon stopping buy to take pics. Next year I will also keep count with the candy I hand out. That's a good way to do it. I think I had between 200-300 this year. It keeps growing!!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

100- typical for me. I ran myself completely ragged for those 100 people. This was a hard day. The hardest setup day to date. I'm physically wiped out. But fun was had! All good.

Dan


----------



## Deathtemple (Sep 8, 2008)

167 people closely around there.


----------



## moshrider1000 (Sep 20, 2009)

We had about 35 again this year. I was hoping that setting up sooner would have brought in a few more but it really didn't seem to. I think the downtown Trick or Treat they do here is really knocking them out. Parents just go down town and do it there during the day and don't want to deal with it any other time. Also noticed people take the porch light very seriously. I have a motion sensor porch light that will NOT turn on if it's light out. I had another regular light by the garage on, obviously a yard FULL of decorations, I was out there almost the entire TOTing time and some still said they didn't think I had candy because the porch light wasn't on. What the heck, really? I guess I'll have to get a new porch light for next year.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I had about 100, which is my highest number so far. Usually we get about 50-75. I had 80 candy bags made up and I had to send DH & DD out for more candy. I was completely overwhelmed when a couple groups of at least 15-20 kids came at one time. I guess they came in those large vans from another neighborhood. I was also giving out LED light wands and I ran into trouble by not having enough packages opened when those big groups came. I was in a total panic trying to get the package open and pull out the little tabs on the battery. I had to ask for an orderly lineup (which their adult in charge helped enforce). That is something that has not happened here before. But my display got a lot of compliments from the adults and kids, and several moms took pictures of me with their kids.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Numbers back up from last year's Sunday halloween. Had 100 tonight, our ToT hours are 6pm to 10pm but we were in teardown mode a little after 9:30pm. Just older teens at that hour. Kind of nice in that the kids finish up earlier since they have school next day, of course adults have work the next day. We had made up 100 bags and the last group of teens finished it off. To be safe we had another unopened bag just incase we approached 120 like we did a few years back when we used Hallowindows. 

It was a great day weather wise overall. Set up in warm weather, a bit windy but it dropped back down around 5pm. Didn't need coat and most of the evening had minimal wind. Then it picked up again and we were in hoodies. Had a nice evening siting out in our courtyard and waiting for the kids.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

40 ish. I truly dislike my new neighborhood.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I usually get 150 to 200..jumped to over 300 this year.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Our very first ToT's came exactly at 6 PM and we were pretty steady until 8:45 or so... and then we got some stragglers until things finally died down at 9:30. We got about 175 this year.  Not too shabby!


----------



## Trace (Sep 28, 2011)

We had a little over 200 TOT's this year. Last year we only had about 30 so great improvement. This year we posted signs with arrows towards our house. Scared ALOT of people!


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

We've been having some good years here lately - went through another 1100 pieces of candy with only a few repeats that I recall...so, perhaps 700 to 800 ToT'ers for the night?

Felt real nice to have my yard become the "photo opp" for damned near everyone - actually had people waiting in an impromptu line for their chance to take a photo with the scarecrow.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

73 - down 5 from last year. Good enough.


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

85 normally get 45 to 50 for a Monday.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

We had over 300 ToTs....many more than expected because we had driving, heavy rain the entire night. Very pleased with the turn out in the horrible weather, and we rec'd many compliments on our yard display. It was great to see the soaked ToTs enjoying themselves in the downpour.


----------



## ducdukgoose68 (Sep 15, 2008)

We had 90 ToTs, but one of them was a dog. I gave him a dog treat, so I counted him. Last year was our first Halloween in the neighborhood and we had 60. I'm hoping the trend continues upward.


----------



## sleah (Sep 3, 2007)

We had about 60 this year. Been doing it in this neighborhood for 3 years now and number consistently rising. 1st year, about 10. Last year, about 30. This year doubled that. I sure do miss the crowds we would get in Michigan. Georgia just can't compare.

We have been the only one decorating around here but this year, we gave one of the neighbor boys a bunch of tombstones, spider web, a pumpkin and other misc items to help out around the house so he was able to decorate. He helped with referrals. 

The last week or so has involved one semi-Halloween themed baby shower (meaning I couldn't finish decorating until after that, a Halloween party on Saturday and ToTs last night. Some shopping this morning for half-off sales and I'm then going to become comatose for about 12-16 hours.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

We lost count but we had over 200 kids..... about 1/2 the amount from last year but more than expected for a school night... Plus we actually had some competition this year.... In 4 blocks there was 2 other large yard displays... (Which is exciting because neither house decorated in past years)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am so jealous of all you with alot of TOTers,, we got about 18,, when it was over the weekend we got 35-40,, but back down this year,,,,, has been that way for quite some time,,,sigh,,,,thats why I do my campgrounds to get my tot fix! on the bright side,, every one loved my display and some did take pictures,,, a lady just walking after it was all said and done stopped and asked if she could look,,,,, was so nice about my stuff,,, so outside of the low amount of kids,,, it was a good night,, decent weather too,,,, ya never know if Michigan


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

158, about the same as last year, and lots of "Best house in the neighborhood" comments to fire us up about next year.


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

New location this year and we had easily 400+. Weather was perfect with the fog turning out the best ever (no wind). Thunder and lightning was a hit as usual but I will change some lighting for next year. Now its pack it away and start to a plann'in!


----------



## teddymadison (Oct 16, 2010)

About 30 here. Less than last year but to be expected on a weeknight. 
Amazing hang time on the fog though!


----------



## gtaft (Sep 12, 2008)

We had between 30 - 40. I don't think we saw our first untill 6:30 or so. I would have thought the younger kids would be by early. But all in all, it was a good night. Everything worked, the yard looked good this year, and the fog worked great - no wind! 
One young TOT's parting words still ring in my ears. As he was looking over his shoulder at Bodeen, our 8' tall scarecrow-

"Don't get me!"


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

we had a whole whopping ZERO unless you count our 2 grandchildren. Since so many are without power, officials have 'moved' Halloween to Thursday. But we still won't get any kids...we live in a sucky TOT spot.


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

100-150; I limited some kids to 1 piece and those I scared good I gave a couple and we handed out about 200 plus pieces of candy.


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

It was a slow start, we had a sign that Trick or Treating hours were 4.30pm-9.00pm but there were hardly any Trick or Treaters until around 6.00pm. They came in big groups and by the car loads at times. We got around 150 Trick or Treaters of all ages, so pretty good  We were prepared for up to 200 since Halloween seems to be getting more popular in Australia, especially this year.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

We got around 35, so not bad for this neighborhood.


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

We had about 40+ ToT's here, which is about 2% above last year. I'm still amazed that it's all over so fast. They started around 6:30 pm and pretty much finished by 8:00 pm, even earlier than last year. It's nice to get the repeat customers that remember previous year's haunts (i.e. "Oh look, that's new, and that's new, and ....). Thankfully the weather cooperated and was actually pretty good.


----------



## I love the dead (Sep 2, 2011)

We only had 4. 

We would have had few more but apparently we’re too scary, that’s the second year in a roll. Give me a break, it’s not that scary.

We had two 13 to 16 year old boys who thought it was really cool and said we were the only all out decorated place. Then we had a mother with two little girls about 4 and 2 who came in who live several streets away and heard from a group of young boys about my haunted graveyard but were too scared to enter. But this mother and two little girls enjoyed it and said they’ll come back next year.

To be fair you can’t see my house or graveyard from the street and one must venture down my driveway about 20ft until you see the graveyard and further too my house and must say the driveway alone is pretty creepy. But I lights hooked up to a light and sound box which I thought would make it more inviting than last year.

Plus it was a Monday and my neighborhood sucks for Halloween anyway.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Had about 35. It was very windy and chilly until about 6:30. I had given up on using the fog machine for the evening due to the wind. Then all the wind just stopped. The wind didn't start back up until 9:00. All in all not a bad evening. The mall  had TOTing from 4-6 PM. And I live about 10 blocks from the mall. Stupid mall. I did see more parents drving their kids around this year, though. I'm thinking about starting a website that people can check out to find the decorated houses.


----------



## BaronGraves (Sep 30, 2010)

We had about 30 TOTers between 6-8:30. They all got large handfuls of candy!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

guitarist155 said:


> we had around 100, reputation far exceeded this year, the whole haunt went perfectly and not a single part of the system went down.. most of ours were 14-17yo and we had them actually scared.. air cannon got a few select words too  must say.. my mojo is back..


YOU'RE BACK!!!!! _<jumping up and down>_ So nice to see you again guitarist 




Ravenfell Manor said:


> I look like hell, I feel like hell, and it was so completely, utterly, indescribably, worth it.


That's exactly how I feel. So well put. 



ducdukgoose68 said:


> We had 90 ToTs, but one of them was a dog. I gave him a dog treat, so I counted him.


HA ha, ha, ha!



Rough guess - I'm thinking over 500. I'll get a better count later on. Was a glorious night. Going 100% 3D ChromaDepth was a good call.


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow I am wiped out this morning we ran out of candy at about 9:45... I think we had our normal draw which is some where between 1000 to 1250 maybe more (it is hard to keep track of when they arrive by the van load) They started showing up at about 5:45 ish and we had a constant flow with very few breaks til the end. we still had some stranglers after we ran out. I would say we can get more next year but we emptied 2 - 22 gallon totes!


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

We gave candy to adults too, so I can't quite tell. But we gave out almost 90 bags of treats. It was fun talking with the neighbors too, but everybody keeps comparing us to the house in the next neighborhood. I went and checked it out and it really did blow ours away... I have serious competition for next year.


----------



## toddbigeasy (Sep 12, 2008)

We had a total of ... zero... not sure why, I heard of other neighborhoods in the Memphis area that had tots but we had none. next year I'm having a party!
Todd


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Beautiful night in western Washington, clear, cool, nice moon and minimal to no wind! We had over 300 and most likely closer to 400 kids to the door, tons and I mean tons of parents in the cemetery. We had been concerned with the weekday, school night, and the downtown merchants host a "safe treats, no tricks" shop candy handout that looks like a giant line that takes hours to get through. My wife was in town earlier and had said that two churches were setting up trunk or treats in large parking lots near the downtown area as well. Now don't get me wrong, I respect what the shop owners do, but this growing deal with harvest festivals and trunk or treats drives me a bit crazy. I do what I do for the kids, the love of the eerie and spooky and to take a step back in time when neighbors met neighbors and kids got a little scare with great treats. I love having the kids, parents and whole families out in costume and walking the neighborhoods....just saying! A great night and a wonderful time had by all at Raven's Claw Cemetery!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*WOW!! WHAT A NIGHT!!! We served about 90 hot dogs and the case of hot cocoa packets that we purchased is nearly empty. I had to fill the hot water server about three times! 
Decided to hand out some decorations this year to the older kids - little craft kits that I got on sale the day after for 75% off. Oh - wait a minute ...LOOK AT THE TIME!! GOTTA GO!! IT IS THE DAY AFTER HALLOWEEN!! BEST TIME TO GET NEXT YEARS NON_EDIBLE TRINKETS & TREATS!! 

BOO! **ONLY364 days** till Halloween 2012!!*


----------



## ElGuapoGuano (Oct 5, 2006)

Each ToT only got 1 piece of candy, first filled the bowl with about 300 pieces, and ran out, added another 150 to the bowl and ended up with about 50 pieces remaining. So right about 400 ToT's this year, right about the same as last year. That number doesn't count adults, of which there were easily another 300. Great night, and the Electric Chair sure got a workout!


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Perfect Halloween weather, unlike our party Saturday night! Had about 80-90 ToTers of all ages. All, young and old, were polite and appreciative. Everyone really enjoyed the haunt and cemetery. We had lots of returns from the years before who couldn't wait to see what we had this year, with plenty of pictures taken.
The little kids got a big kick out of the bubble fogger. Thank you to whomever posted the suggestion to put it higher w/ a fan so the kids could chase after the bubbles.
The jumping spider from Spirit was well worth it! Our next door neighbors came over to pass out their candy, and he played the stuffed dummy in the chair - with GREAT results. 
Had a great time talking with neighbors and parents who came to see our set-up. After we shut down at 9 we visited our friends' party and had a real nice time there - he turned a construction site trailer into a permanent haunt in his side yard, and does a professional job.
At one point I had to let the dog out, so as I was standing in the side yard I looked around and saw kids running and laughing, parents with flashlights, cars up and down the street, and houses all around us decorated and lit. It was as classic a Halloween sight as I could have wished for, and loved every minute of it.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

15 here. A gorgeous, but kind of chilly night. I was expecting 30-40, based upon previous years. 

Those who showed up got 2 full size candy bars each. Most popular? Skittles (14 gone), Nestle Crunch (6 gone), Hershey's milk chocolate (5 gone), Three Musketeers (2 gone), Starburst (2 gone), and kit kat (1 gone). Un-touched: Baby Ruth, $100k bar, Hershey with Almonds, Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, and Snickers.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

GhostTown and I consider this Halloween a success. Last year we had 13 tots, this year we had 79! Second year at the house, first real attempt at decorating. Favorable comments from most everyone about the decor, with neighbors from all corners making special trips to see it. One mom asked her little frog if he wanted to stand by the witch (me) and have his picture taken. With eyes all big he just shook his head no. lol Very cute. Our routine was my opening the door with hubby bringing the cauldron of candy (literally a giant cauldron that we bottom filled with styrofoam and piled the full-sized candy on top so it looked like it was overflowing) so the kids could pick their poison. So many of the little ones would shy away from GhostTown in his mask, one almost falling had his mom not set him upright. Sometimes he'd rip off his mask to not scare them away and then coax them back with the booty. It was really a fun night!

It's hard to balance the scary with fun, mystery and beauty. I think we came pretty close. Our biggest disappointment was the fog. Just too windy for it to hug the ground very long, but it still contributed enough to the haunting feel. Hopefully we created a memory for someone, or at least a good story to tell their friends on the bus this morning.

I didn't mean to ramble on, but I'll finish with what GhostTown and I embraced as our best compliment. From our first tot's, no less, before the sun went down as they were 4 and 6ish. Living on a busy street that they had to cross and normally wouldn't but, as the mom offered as they were leaving: "We have driven by your house these last few weeks and the kids really wanted to come here. _We call your house The Halloween House._" 

~Aaaprn (under GhostTown's login)


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> "We have driven by your house these last few weeks and the kids really wanted to come here. _We call your house The Halloween House._"


Seriously, that almost brings a tear to my eye.


~ _GhostTown posting under his own login._


----------



## the_great_gazoo (Nov 6, 2005)

We had a great halloween, My in-laws made 150 treat bags with a big bowl of extra treats if needed. We gave out 141 bags many familys save our house for the end of the night.
So some children are not interested in the candy they come to play. More adults come to visit everyone comes to see the display after they give out there own treats.
One of the nieghbors gave us a bubble fogger it came halloween morning the kids loved it. Weather was a little cold however it did not rain and every one had a blast.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

We had a candy count and purchased 2000 pieces of candy. We handed out 3 pieces per kid and according to our counter we had close to 600 kids trick or treating this year. It was a blast to see all the kids enjoying the display.


----------



## Thumper7 (Aug 23, 2009)

Another very successful Halloween. ToTs started to arrive around 6:30 and we shut down at 10:30, with a steady flood of folks the entire time. I lost count around 200 and that was by 9:00 so I will estimate about 250 or 275. Not as many as last years 325 but over all it was a very good turn out. And everyone really loved the Voodoo on the Bayou haunt theme.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

We had at least 200+ Trick or Treaters this year. We had 100 treat bags made up and went through all of them plus a big bowl of candy and a good part of another. We had tons of compliments on our yard/porch hunt. We had parents stand and tell us how much they like it and one even told us we were the only one to go all out for Halloween in town. There was a lot of pictures being taken all night. It seemed like every time we had Trick or Treaters stop by there was several camera flash going of at once. We've never had this happen before. We even had two cute little girls that didn't want to leave the porch. They just stay on the porch with us looking at all the decorations. I had to take the one back to her mother and the other one left when a sibling came and got her. At one point we had a line up that went off the porch down the walkway and went in to two different directions on the sidewalk.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

For me, it's funny reading about all of you that had 200, 300, 600, whatever ToT's.

I think about our 79 and am so extremely excited about each and every one of them.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Sep 13, 2006)

Had 300 TOT's that received fun sized candy bars, and 15 stroller TOT's that received animal crackers/cookies, All between 6:05 and about 8:10 PM


----------



## Jared4781 (Mar 3, 2009)

We just moved into our first house at the beginning of september and wasn't sure what to expect. At our previous townhouse we had about 200 trick or treaters, I knew the numbers would be lower here because of location and such, but we only got 1 trick or treater! It was a nasty, rainy, cold night .. but there are several houses in the neighborhood that decorated as well. I thought for sure this was a sign that we'd get a few TOT's. Not sure what we will do next year, if no one shows up than it seems the time and effort we put into going all out isn't worth it.


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

Excellent night for us. This is our second year at this house. We still have snow on the ground but it didn't seem to deter the kids. Started about 5pm; last tot at 8:30pm I got between 100 - 110 ( about the same as last year ). I love it. Hubby got stuck at work so it was all me this year. The place we used to live we got NONE and I hated that. I am so thrilled we live in a very large apartment/condo community and get lots of kids now. Next year we are hoping to buy our own home. I can't wait for that; I can go all out with decorations next year


----------



## beebs (Sep 20, 2011)

We had an estimated total of 650-700 Tot's I was run dry of candy around 9:30. At one point I had about 60 people stacked up in my driveway waiting to go through the garage. We had a blast, and can't wait till next year!!


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

beebs said:


> We had an estimated total of 650-700 Tot's I was run dry of candy around 9:30. At one point I had about 60 people stacked up in my driveway waiting to go through the garage. We had a blast, and can't wait till next year!!


That's a lot!!! lol

I guess we had around 100 or so which was a lot more than I thought, but we were the only house dressed up around here so once it got around that we ahd got props and some that moved I was playing tour guide for a couple of hours. The comments from the TOTs made all the hard work worthwhile ... The thing is over here in the UK people dont really bother with dressing their houses up for the night and some people I know turn off the lights and close the curtains


----------



## Hauntington House (Jul 29, 2011)

We had 50-60 TOT's this year which was awesome! Maybe even more, I lost count. This was one of the best Halloween's ever for us in terms of numbers. So while these numbers might be considered an off year for some of you triple figure folks, I'm excited. Overall more TOT's, more decorations in the neighborhood and just a sense of excitement around Halloween surrounding the neighborhood. It was a great year!


----------



## 13thour (Oct 29, 2008)

Im guessing about 6-700 usual for this neighborhood, my house was the talk of the neighborhood again, means im doing something right!


----------



## beebs (Sep 20, 2011)

scarybella said:


> That's a lot!!! lol
> 
> I guess we had around 100 or so which was a lot more than I thought, but we were the only house dressed up around here so once it got around that we ahd got props and some that moved I was playing tour guide for a couple of hours. The comments from the TOTs made all the hard work worthwhile ... The thing is over here in the UK people dont really bother with dressing their houses up for the night and some people I know turn off the lights and close the curtains


We actually don't do a whole lot of outdoor decor, we concentrate on the inside of the garage. We make those who aren't too scared, go through the garage first before they can get candy. The word was spread quickly that the Lab was up, because we had people driving over in their cars just to come see. My husband and I are very fortunate to live in a large neighborhood, with lots of neighbors that get into the spirit. Living in apartments for many years, tots were non existent, and now that we have the audience, we are truly elated to scare kids and give them candy at least once a year! (Oh and the complements sure do have my geeky hubby floating on cloud 9!! )


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

We had close to 450, with many repeats. I had 800 toys, 200 glowsticks, and 4 big bags of candy (for the older TOTs) and ran out at 8pm. I had to send for more treats. By 8:30 it was dead, so started to slowly have the kids take in things.


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

We were way, way down last night. Generally we get around 50 and if Halloween falls on the weekend we get closer to 100. Last night we had 20-30. I don't get it, because the weather was nice and we even had more last year on a Sunday. 

But, I do get it too... We're in Kansas City and the Chiefs were on Monday Night Football...

Pesky Chiefs.


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane (Jan 31, 2009)

We ended up losing count because we had a whole herd come thru at once a few times. We estimate approx 100. Good night for our town where trunk-r-treats and malloweens are so popular. Next year we're going to do the candy bags so we can use them to get our total.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

We had between 250 and 260 overall. They seemed to start coming later this year. We didn't see anyone until almost 7 and then had them coming until after 9! I hope everyone had a great night - we did!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

We gave away 233 treat bags.
Add to that number all the parents and neighbors just walking through the yard that I couldn't even venture to count.
A great night!


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

271 trick-or-treaters! Shattered last year's record by 75. I almost, almost ran out of candy with only 9 pieces left!


----------



## Pumpkin Eater (Sep 23, 2011)

Last year we didn't have as many in the past, so this year we didn't expect much. So, I only bought 2 bags of the 95count candy and we ran out by 7:45 and kids were still knocking on the door after we turned out the lights. I lost count, I opened the door one time and there were like 15-20 kids too many to count.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

I had over 200, but I didn't think to count the exact numbers. Honestly, with a 2 person operation and that many heads coming through...I really didn't have time to count anyway On a wholly depressing note: Even though there was nothing to compare, my haunt didn't win the HOA award for best decor. I just saw the home that won, and it is pathetic...comparatively speaking. Just a few cheesy inflatables, and some orange strings of lights... I'm a bit disgusted right now. :/


----------



## Smiter (Sep 23, 2009)

Over 125 at my door. Lots of little ones under 3 1/2 feet.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

We get a lot of traffic, coupled with word of mouth about my yearly garage haunt, had 800 count pieces of candy, gave one per trick o treater and we even ran out (most were definitely not from neighhood) It was awesome, had a great time


----------



## dustin2471 (Aug 26, 2009)

1st year 3 ToT'rs 2nd year 18, 3rd year 45, and this year 100 ToT'rs with numerous groups of parents just stopping by because they "heard" about the yard. It was nice, a few parents actually thanked me for doing what I do and were genuinely appreciative, lots of best house compliments and a few we had to come by the "Halloween House." Thanks to the Halloweenforum expanding my ideas and knowledge I look forward to posting pictures & maybe video. Everything was taken down last night except the crypt, lawn will be mowed and fertilized today, possibly the best weather we have ever had. Looking forward to taking a few months off from building, but already starting to plan for next years builds...  Hope you all had a great time and of course a Happy Halloween!


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I usually get around 30. This year I got 41 including one vampire grandma and one mama cow. I didn't count the adults that weren't in costume. I guess it wasn't too bad. There might have been more because I was alone most of the time, and I had to "take care of business" a couple of times. I know that I almost missed one.



kuroneko said:


> I still have no idea what to do with all the left over candy...


I have an idea what to do with the left over candy.











Dr. Satan said:


> How do you guys keep track of the exact amount?


I kept a piece of paper handy and made tally marks. I guess that would be more difficult with a lot more TOTs.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I do goodie bags. I had 37 to start with, I had only 4 leftover so I had 33 kids. Which is about average for a cold, school nite in our area especially with me being the only person on the street who decorates outside of JOLs & a few lights.

All leftover candy will come to work with me & be scarfed up by co-workers.


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2008)

This is our 17th year in this house with our yard haunt. Its a corner house on the main street in a large subdivision at the only 4 way stop so all the kids want to hit us. We had 335 kids that made it to the door. We 'award' their courage with both a grab into the candy bowl and a glow bracelet (using the bracelets to keep count). Estimate 50-60 didn't make it all the way to the door. Tots wait until dark (6:30) and stop at 9:00 as our tear down began. Not bad for a weekday. I long for the days when 99% of the houses give out candy again like when I was a kid in the 60s and the streets were packed with kids (and smashed pumpkins).


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Saw a dramatic decrease from last year. The streets were lonely and dark.

I got about 50 of so. I had a really big group led by a local PTA mom and they were definitely my favorite group of the night. I made sure to turn the chainsaw SFX real high for them.

I still have tons of candy, am dead tired, and everything in the garage is a mess. Overall though, I can't complain. The weather was excellent and I am proud of how my yard haunt turned out. Happy Halloween everyone.... only 365 days left until the next one!


----------



## smaynor (Sep 3, 2009)

Had our biggest year ever this year. The insane asylum was definitely a hit. 

Total for the night was 2,222. Last year was 1,862. 

We only open the haunt on Halloween night.

Stacey


----------



## pumpkinspirit (Oct 19, 2010)

We only had 7 trick or treaters =( BUT I got a lot of candy


----------



## Gryphon (Sep 28, 2011)

My final count was about 30. Considerably better than I thought it would be considering the neighbors said there weren't any around here


----------



## Rynnye (Oct 24, 2010)

The weather was absolutely perfect and our ToT was over 1200! That is definitely WAY up from last year's 701. We found out from someone stopping to look that our yard was on the front page of the Sunday newspaper, so I'm sure that had something to do with it. We had a blast and I can't wait for next year!!!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I can't believe some of you had over 1,000. That's amazing. Our area is pretty rural, and the developments aren't that big. Sounds like a great time all around for everyone.


----------



## ds6191 (Nov 19, 2007)

We had 300 come through the haunt. Everything went great. We were blessed with great weather.


----------



## Nashional (Oct 6, 2010)

We had over 200 pass through our haunt. The entire population of our town is barely 500.!

Last year we had about 70 small bags of candy we gave out. The wife made 110 this year (I though she was crazy). We had to send someone to the store for more candy!

And some kids were so worried about getting out of the haunted house they forgot to get their candy!


----------



## tommarrow (Oct 26, 2011)

We had about 170 which is the most we have ever had. Usually a weeknight will have less kids.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

Skelly215 said:


> giant pixie stix are the way to go


Ummm. Might have to consider that. 

We had somewhere between 500 to 600 kids, up from 400 or so last year. It was insane. Each kids was to receive candy, a pack of silly bands (still a hit, thought it was a dead fad), and a 9" flashing LED wand. Since it was a mad house in front of the treat table kids were only getting one thing and then leaving, I had to remind them to grab one of each the older kids generally only took candy. I had 420 LED wands and was out of those in a little over an hour. 500 packs of silly bands and about 14 lbs of candy gone. 

I have a time lapse video of about an hour and 15 minutes that I condensed down to 2:30 minutes that I will post when I get home tonight.


----------



## rotting flesh (Nov 3, 2009)

This years count 3,470 a couple hundred more than last year. Hard to believe I know. We buy our candy by the bag, this year we bought 3,000 pieces, and three friends came over to help pass out candy bringing 200 pieces each for a total of 3,600 pieces. We gave 1 piece per kid (that is how we keep count). I know it's hard to believe but our neighborhood blocks off three streets for two blocks and most of the houses decorate to the MAX. The barricades are put out by the city and staffed with police officers. There is a missing children's unit set up on the middle block. What's fun is that a lot of the parents dress up as well. For those non believers, I have a photo album posted on my profile of the neighborhood.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

I believe you, rotting flesh.

Next year though, I'm going to rent a helicopter and drop five tons of candy on top of my little Idaho town so that I can say I beat you.


----------



## pskunk119 (Oct 27, 2010)

Approx. 700. I had to run to WalMart around 6:30 to get some more candy. We were gonna open the hauntat 7:30. When I got back, there was a BUS in front of our house.


----------



## spicybad (Jan 9, 2010)

we made 120 bags of sweets to give to the TOTs. we ran out at 7pm ! 
I opened my last tube of 50 glow sticks and gave the kids these instead, sometimes they'd get two. They didn't seem to mind having no sweets, just happy to look at the display. By 8.00 the glow sticks were gone and things had slowed up so we turned the lights off. So total TOTs i'd say about 150 or more.
not bad for Australia.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

Might be hard to see (click on full screen view), but here is about an hour and 15 mins (compressed to 2:32 minutes) from the security camera above my garage showing the treat table and the hordes of TOTs.


----------



## csusb44 (Apr 9, 2009)

We do a garage haunt and its getting more and more known throughout the community. We had a rough count of over 500 people come through the haunt this year which was very surprising to me because it was Monday! It made me ecstatic.


----------



## uncletor (Dec 6, 2007)

120, not bad with the rain we had around here, and a school night...we ran out of stuff by 8:30 and shut it down...100 bags of dorritos went like THAT.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well I'm getting this years number of TOT's in late here but here goes..... Started at 5:30, by 8 we were out of 400 bags of popcorn, ran out of candybags & brownies too! Line ran through the house till 10pm. Would say we had close to what we had last year. 600 Thank God I had bought 5 extra bags of candy & we handed out loose candy.


----------



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

We had about 17 - a few less than last year.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

We had between 400-500 kids this year. Last year being a weekend day we had 600 trick or treaters.
You would think the kids are bussed in. We have a steady stream for 2 hours straight and half of the 
time kids are lined up down our walkway coming up to get candy. It is crazy but fun. We had 10 bags
of the 250 piece candy, all gone every piece. I had to go buy a bag at walmart yesterday so I could
have my own halloween candy. Im lucky to be in a neighborhood that alot of people celebrate halloween
and decorate their yards.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I had 500 treat bags and ran out. I had a couple of bags of candy for "just in case" and went through those too. We counted about 45-50 kids after the treat bags ran out.


----------



## extremeevil (Nov 1, 2011)

We've been at for a number of years now. My graveyard gets bigger and more out of control every year. We had 1215 kids between 7pm and 10pm. We give one piece of candy per child. I have 6 actors show up so I had Jason, Michael Myers, Freddie, Leather face, an Evil Clown and a Zombie. These people really study their characters. Non stop screaming and running from 7 to 10. I love it.


----------



## confucius101 (Aug 12, 2009)

this year was the best yet for us with things the way they are right now we were being very cheap 
when it can to giving out treats this year we opened the gate 
@ 5pm to a line that went down the block and around the corner till we closed up @ 9pm 
each kid got maybe 2 little pieces of candy if that and 
when that ran out we started on the pretzels and glow sticks 

still somehow went threw 500 bags of pretzels 800 glow sticks 10 big bags of costco candy 
then believe it or not we actually had a few people that came threw the yard went out and came back and 
donated candy to us so we would stay open LOL 

all and all i say we had well over 2500 people pass threw the yard this year it was really great 
and now for the clean up i still have not started packing everything up for storage %^(


http://s1188.photobucket.com/albums/z401/cecilio154/halloween 2011/


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Next year I'm going to set up our first haunt. Stuff in the driveway for TOTers, the pond will be done, spooky music playing from the garage, and more. It was a rush this year moving in the first week of October. I have a year to plan.


----------

